# NetworkManager and supplicant problem

## Dagger

Hi,

I'm using Intel 4965 with iwlwifi driver and wpa_supplicant, and everything works fine. Today I decided to make my life harder and install NetworkManager. When I try to connect to my network I receive this error message:

```

Nov 25 17:15:31 [NetworkManager] <info>  Error opening supplicant global control interface._

Nov 25 17:15:31 [NetworkManager] <WARN>  real_act_stage2_config(): Activation (wlan0/wireless): couldn't connect to the supplicant._

```

ok what am I missing?

----------

## Dagger

bump

anyone?

----------

## mguede

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Nov 25 17:15:31 [NetworkManager] <info>  Error opening supplicant global control interface._
> ...

 

I had the same problem. Was a missing /var/run/NetworkManager on my system (I mount a ramdisk on /var/run). 

Fixed it permanently by hacking the initscript /etc/init.d/Networkmanager so  the missing dir is created now every time NetworkManager starts.

----------

## Wojtek_

You can also look at http://gentoo-wiki.com/NetworkManager , which has a pretty useful and up-to-date guide on migrating to NetworkManager.

Cheers,

Wojtek

----------

## tundra

 *mguede wrote:*   

>  *Dagger wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> Nov 25 17:15:31 [NetworkManager] <info>  Error opening supplicant global control interface._
> ...

 

I too had the same problem, but I was missing /var/run/wpa_supplicant.  I seem to have never had it, and the log was full of messages about it, but everything worked with ipw3945.  iwlwifi would see my AP but not connect until I created the dir, then everything worked fine.  I hope that this helps someone!

----------

## tundra

OK, I spoke too soon.  It looks like wpa_supplicant creates the directory dynamically, so the one time I have managed to connect to my AP with iwlwifi was some kind of fluke.  I just can't get the thing to connect, so I am back to ipw3945 for now.

----------

## d2_racing

What kernel version are you using ?

----------

## tundra

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> What kernel version are you using ?

 

2.6.23-gentoo-r9 with ipw3945

2.6.24-gentoo-r3 with iwlwifi

----------

## tundra

This is driving me nuts.  It seems so random.  One time it actually worked, most times it almost works, but doesn't actually connect (I use NetworkManager, and dhclient apparently fails to get any DHCPOFFERS), other times it does not see the AP at all.  I can't see any pattern here!  ipw3945 works flawlessly, and has done since I started using it, right up until the new kernel.  Someone remind why iwlwifi is better?   :Confused: 

(Goes off muttering "OK, it worked that one time, so it must work, but then it didn't work all those other times, so it must not, and if it works yet does not work ..." shakes head and starts again "OK, it worked that one time ...")

----------

## tundra

OK, after trying every piece of advice I could find here, and a few besides, I dug up the useful nugget of information that seems to have solved this one for me: my AP used hidden SSID.  Changed it to broadcast, and so far so good!  This appears to be a known issue with NetworkManager and iwl3945 if you google it.

----------

## d2_racing

If it's true, that kind of thing you be place inside a wiki a or a sticky post with the ipw3945 or iwl3945 installation procedure.Last edited by d2_racing on Mon Apr 14, 2008 11:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## WuDDjA

I'm sitting here for about 7 hours with my brandnew MSI GX700 and now

I just created a DIR and my NetworkManager works with iwl9465.

Thx a lot   :Very Happy: 

----------

